# URGENT



## Morpheus uk (Apr 26, 2009)

I think my acromantis is having a real strange mis moult, its almost as if its not ment to moult yet but something triggered the process.

Dont think its been sub adult for very long and even if it has its wing buds are wafer thin.

Its as active as a normal healthy mantis despite shedding, its split through its skin around the wings but its making funny movements with its arms, ive had the odd mis moult before but this one seems wierd  

Heres a photo from a second ago.


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2009)

I've seen this in the wild but have never had it in captivity. Nothing you can do really. Let us know how it does.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 26, 2009)

This is quite rare. It sometimes happens when a mantids is constantly disturbed immediately prior to ecdysis, so basically the moulting process commenses but the mantis is not 'ready'.

I don't think that this is the case with you though  There has to be sufficient pressure within the mantids blood system to split the old skin, in this case it appears that pressure was not reached.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 26, 2009)

Well she`s still in the same position and hasnt moulted any further  

This mantis hasnt been touched, I offered her a fly yesterday or the day before, but thats been it.

Real shame though, liked my little acromantis, had tonnes of character, i still got 1 pair though so i might be able to breed them touch wood. As for this one, my D.lobata female needs fattening up for her date with the male


----------



## Gurd (Apr 26, 2009)

thats strange, I've never seen that before


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2009)

I see cicada nymphs that look like that sometimes.


----------

